# Dare I go to Orlando in the summer?



## Weimaraner (May 3, 2014)

I've been to Orlando in May and October and enjoyed it with temps in low 80s. I need to use a Southwest airfare credit by October so I was wondering if I should include summer months in my search. Would it be manageable to spend the day at the pool and go to the parks at dusk? Are the parks super crazy? Remember I'm from Michigan so I think 40 degrees and up is pleasant, 80 and up hot, 90 and up melting. My daughter will be in second grade in the fall so i'm trying to avoid missing school. She has a couple days off in Sept and Oct but not much. It seems like summer is crazy busy in Orlando so there must be a way to manage the heat. Maybe I could get a last minute at Ron Jon to be by the water.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (May 3, 2014)

We went to Disney two years ago July 27-August 4.  I am originally from Northern New York and have about the same temperature toleration as you mentioned above.  It was HOT and sweaty.  But we spent all day at the parks with our 1.5 year old and everyone did fine.   Again, I stress that it was hot (90ish and humid) and sweaty, but we still very much enjoyed it.  Crowds were somewhat high but not awful.  It is certainly doable.  Last year, we went back in October and it was still low to mid eighties.  I prefer to never have to deal with heat above 85 degrees and it is still worth it for me to go in the summer versus not at all.  If you were going to take the afternoons and lounge by the pool, it would probably be quite feasible.  I'd regret wasting the expiring ticket more so than the hot weather.

PS - there are many places in the Disney Parks to take a break and enjoy some air conditioning for a cool-down.  My personal favorite is The Hall of Presidents.  I can usually squeeze a brief nap in there as well.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2014)

I would not - we HATED the humidity in June last year.  By 5 pm every day, we were DONE!  That being said, we have NO humidity where we live, so we are not used to it at all.


----------



## mjkkb2 (May 3, 2014)

It would be HOT, however keep in mind that end of August and sept would be low season and kids would be in school so the parks should be manageable. We have been there in august and humidity is off the charts with 90 plus temps, but we live in VA so are somewhat used to it.


----------



## IreneLF (May 4, 2014)

Did last two weeks of August. With humidity it felt like 110 every day. NEVER again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 4, 2014)

I've been there twice during July & August and honestly, it was bad.

Walking in the parks was difficult at times with the brutal heat bouncing up from the asphalt and the heavy heat/humidity above.
It was draining and it sapped our energies. Think _oppressive._

On the other hand, it made the water parks all that much more of a relief, but they were very crowded with like-minded park visitors. We waited about 35 minutes to get to the top of Summit Plummet and 45 for Slusher Gusher.  Yes, I did it.



-


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2014)

Orlando is way too hot in the summer for us.  I wish our daughter would take our granddaughter out of school to go to Orlando when it's cool, but apparently 3rd grade is just too important to miss.  

You might try early June, if you can.  It's not so bad.  

Right now, we are in Orlando, and it's been raining daily, but today is supposed to be good weather.  So we are going to Epcot today, braving the heat of 84 degrees.  But it is humid and feels pretty warm to me.  We are from a dry climate in Denver.  Humidity kills us.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 4, 2014)

*Top ten ways to survive the heat and humidity  of walt disney world in july and augus*

10. Buy a tree, decorate it, and pretend Christmas is right around the corner.

9. Encourage your friends to join you in an "O Canada!" movie marathon in Epcot.

8. Set up an old fashioned car wash stand at the Hess Gas Station across from Downtown Disney.

7. You know, even though the water around Discovery Island in Animal Kingdom is kinda green, it IS wet.

6. Challenge guests around World Showcase to discuss their chafing issues.

5. Always walk on the north side of your taller or heavier friends.

4. Swim the canals in "It's a Small World" as Atlantean mermaids and mermen.

3. Rent a barstool in Cava Tequila from noon to midnight.

2. Spend all your DDP dining credits on bottled water.

1. Three words: Dole Whip Underwear


----------



## ronparise (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to my world. Florida is hot and humid,  But I find the summers here no different from where I grew up. Why the heck did George Washington decide to put the Capitol in the middle of a swamp?, At least we have air conditioning now, When I was a kid in Washington DC, not so much.

Its why I bought timeshares, I get the hell out of town in the summer, as much as possible.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 4, 2014)

We were in Orlando in August two years ago, it was hot and humid but didn't bother us in the slightest. It wasn't uncomfortable and certainly wasn't equatorial humidity. I say go for it.


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2014)

I wouldn't.  I find as I'm getting older the humidity bothers me more than the heat.


----------



## ronparise (May 4, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I wouldn't.  I find as I'm getting older the humidity bothers me more than the heat.



But its better than the cold...I dont know how you guys deal with the cold. There arent enough blankets in the world to be comfortable when the temp gets below about 40


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2014)

ronparise said:


> But its better than the cold...I dont know how you guys deal with the cold. There arent enough blankets in the world to be comfortable when the temp gets below about 40



I actually prefer the cold to the hot/humid.  We moved from California to Santa Fe a little over a year ago.  When it's really cold and nasty we stay inside.  But it doesn't continue for months at a time.


----------



## justnosy (May 4, 2014)

*we're going in August - again!*

The expression "It's not the heat - it's the humidity!" says it all. If you're not used to humidity, then it'll be harsh doing the parks in August. If you do decide to go, definitely get to the parks at rope drop and then head back lunchtime to cool off in the pool, take a nap and head back to the park in the evening if you still have energy (heat & humidity will drain you...) Getting one of those mister fans may help (from walmart)


----------



## chriskre (May 4, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> I've been to Orlando in May and October and enjoyed it with temps in low 80s. I need to use a Southwest airfare credit by October so I was wondering if I should include summer months in my search. Would it be manageable to spend the day at the pool and go to the parks at dusk? Are the parks super crazy? Remember I'm from Michigan so I think 40 degrees and up is pleasant, 80 and up hot, 90 and up melting. My daughter will be in second grade in the fall so i'm trying to avoid missing school. She has a couple days off in Sept and Oct but not much. It seems like summer is crazy busy in Orlando so there must be a way to manage the heat. Maybe I could get a last minute at Ron Jon to be by the water.



OP, I live in FL and don't go to Disney in the summer cause it's a miserable sauna.
October is so much nicer and you have Food & Wine festival plus mild weather that you can still swim in the hotel pools.

If you really want to travel in the summer I suggest you hit the Atlantic beaches on the east coast.  It's always breezy so you won't be bothered as much with the summer heat.  I move myself to the beach from May to Sept. every year to escape the inland humidity.  Maybe try for the Disney Vero beach resort if you want a taste of Mickey.  They have a character breakfast on Saturday morning and the pool activities are always high energy for the kids.  Plus there are Margaritas and Dole Whips served at the pool for the adults.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 4, 2014)

We're from Texas, but nothing really prepares you for Orlando humidity.

We've been at all times of the year, but have generally avoided the peak summer months.  Many of our first trips were in September (and sometimes into October) and it was always miserable until the heat broke (usually near the end of the trip).

A few years ago, we scheduled a 4 week August trip.  We expected the worst, but it wasn't really any worse than September.  It was hot.  It didn't feel quite as humid.  But maybe it was just that we were getting used to it.

One thing that made a huge difference was that we planned our schedules differently.  We would hit rope drop, and usually be on our way out the parks around lunchtime, when it started getting miserable (both in terms of temperature and crowds).  Lunch in the timeshare, then either a nap or some pool time (or both).  Missed out on plenty of afternoon rain.  Then sometimes we would go back to the parks in the evening after an early dinner.

Another thing that makes a difference is to alternate inside and outside attractions.  Mickey's Philharmagic is much more popular with us in the summer.  

My first choice wouldn't be summer, but I wouldn't hesitate to go then, if that's what worked.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 4, 2014)

I say go for it!

We go to Florida whenever we can.  It is not much different in the summer from where we live.  We have gone to Florida in both June and in August.  We always had a great time.   I guess it depends on what you want to do?  We enjoy the pools, water parks,theme parks & beaches too. 

Cynthia T.


----------



## Don (May 5, 2014)

The heat and humidity here in FL isn't much different than SE VA where I.m from in high summer, except it lasts 9 - 10 months instead of two.
It's the lack of freezing weather I like.


----------



## theo (May 5, 2014)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Vacationfuntips said:


> We go to Florida whenever we can.  It is not much different in the summer from where we live.  We have gone to Florida in both June and in August.  We always had a great time.   I guess it depends on what you want to do?  We enjoy the pools, water parks,theme parks & beaches too.



To each his / her / their own, of course, but...

Personally, I find the Florida heat and humidity to be outright oppressive and absolutely unbearable for most months of the year. It's simply a matter of whether you can (...or even want to try to) personally *endure* those outdoor conditions while going wherever it is that you want to go and doing whatever it is that you want to do there. 

A positive attitude may be helpful for your spirits --- but "not so much" against heat stroke.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input. Just got a match for 4th of July one bed villa at Old Key West which is exciting. But words like unbearable and oppressive are a little scary so will be thinking long and hard about it today.


----------



## Nancy (May 5, 2014)

I've been to Disney over July 4th.  Our plan, at that time 5 and 7 year olds, was go first thing in morning, back to unit around 12 or 1, then back to Disney later in day.  Worked fine for us.  It will be hot, but we froze water bottles and took with us.

That is a good catch for OKW.

Nancy


----------



## pedro47 (May 5, 2014)

It will be hot and humid. Go and take your daughter and enjoy Orlando. Relax and go jump into the pool and drink plenty of water (not soda or juices). Water.


----------



## chriskre (May 5, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Just got a match for 4th of July one bed villa at Old Key West which is exciting. But words like unbearable and oppressive are a little scary so will be thinking long and hard about it today.



OKW is nice for a summer visit but beware of afternoon showers everyday where the Disney staff will close down the pool when the lightning threatens. 
They have a nice recreation room for the kids, you have the boats and the pool has lots of kid activities.   The units are big for DVC standards.
This is a great resort for skipping the parks and just enjoying the resort. 
OKW was just recently refurbished so the room should be nice.
You can buy a yearly waterpark pass and make it a waterpark trip.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Just got a match for 4th of July one bed villa at Old Key West which is exciting. But words like unbearable and oppressive are a little scary so will be thinking long and hard about it today.


It'll be hot and humid, but you can work around it.



Nancy said:


> I've been to Disney over July 4th.  Our plan, at that time 5 and 7 year olds, was go first thing in morning, back to unit around 12 or 1, then back to Disney later in day.  Worked fine for us.  It will be hot, but we froze water bottles and took with us.


Almost exactly our plan.



MichaelColey said:


> One thing that made a huge difference was that we planned our schedules differently.  We would hit rope drop, and usually be on our way out the parks around lunchtime, when it started getting miserable (both in terms of temperature and crowds).  Lunch in the timeshare, then either a nap or some pool time (or both).  Missed out on plenty of afternoon rain.  Then sometimes we would go back to the parks in the evening after an early dinner.
> 
> Another thing that makes a difference is to alternate inside and outside attractions.





chriskre said:


> OKW is nice for a summer visit but beware of afternoon showers everyday where the Disney staff will close down the pool when the lightning threatens. ...
> You can buy a yearly waterpark pass and make it a waterpark trip.


Afternoon naps work perfectly in Orlando.  You miss the afternoon rain, crowds, and the worst heat.

Great suggestion on making it a water park trip.  That could be fun, too.  I have a hard time going to Orlando without focusing almost exclusively on Disney parks, though.    We had the Premium Annual Pass (including water parks) for the past year, and I think we only went to water parks 2 days out of 50+ that we were in Orlando.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 5, 2014)

The high humidity in Florida compared to other humid areas is due to the morning, and not the afternoon. When the temperatures are at their peak in the late afternoon the humidity is no different than other "non-dry" climates.

Most people do not think of Hawaii and Los Angeles as being humid, but in the afternoon of July the humidity is higher there than Orlando. The difference is the 90+ temps.

July Average Humidity

Daily--Place-----	Morning---	Afternoon
78	Orlando---	91----------	64
74	Hawaii-----	80----------	67
77	Los Angeles	81----------	68
71	Cleveland	------79----------	61


----------



## Luanne (May 5, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Most people do not think of Hawaii and Los Angeles as being humid, but in the afternoon of July the humidity is higher there than Orlando. The difference is the 90+ temps.
> 
> July Average Humidity
> 
> ...



I definitely think of Hawaii as being humid.  But you're right, the difference is in the temps. Also Hawaii has those wonderful tradewinds.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 5, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I definitely think of Hawaii as being humid.  But you're right, the difference is in the temps. Also Hawaii has those wonderful tradewinds.



I grew up in southern Louisiana and spent almost my entire life in the Southeast and now Orlando. Everywhere else seems dry to me. I was surprised at the level of humidity in LA and San Diego. I always thought those two cities were dry.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 6, 2014)

A lot of Floridians go to the park in the summer - Disney usually gives us a deal to pull us in   That said, you just don't move very fast - take it nice and slow - go to the pool in the afternoon if it isn't raining and then go back to the park in the evening.  Your children are young so the evening might not work but if you stay at a place that has activities your children won't mind.  We had to laugh when we took our now 17 yr. old when he was a child along with his friend.  We own at Vistana and they have alot of activities.  The kids would actually say they wanted to stay there instead of go to the parks.  Worked for 
us


----------



## Don (May 6, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Just got a match for 4th of July one bed villa at Old Key West which is exciting. But words like unbearable and oppressive are a little scary so will be thinking long and hard about it today.


Those who have responded that are from cooler and/or drier climates are using those words.  It all really boils down to what you are used to.  
About 20 years ago, we spent a week at Oak N Spruce resort in S. Lee, Mass.  This was during a heat wave that had locked in on the entire east coast.  Back home, in VA, the temperature got into the triple digits. Up there, the locals were complaining about the heat and humidity.  It was 85 deg. and 60% rh.  We thought the weather was perfect.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 7, 2014)

Last summer we were laughing at people in the Northeast.  Their temperature AND humidity was higher than in Florida during some of the summer.  
I spent a horrendous time in Massachusetts at a wedding.  Even for me it was very hot and muggy and the church was NOT air conditioned.  When we picked up our car at the airport people were pacing and complaining on their cell phones about the unusual heat/humidity.  I, of course, was sitting in the shade and NOT moving.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2014)

The difference between where I live now,(Ft Myers/Cape Coral Fl), and where I lived most of my life (Washington/Baltimore/Annapolis) is not the heat and humidity in the summer. I would use the word oppressive for both. The difference is that summer is only 2 months up north and it more like six months here. And we have a better infrastructure here to handle it. Every place is air conditioned and most of us have pools, and even misters on the lanai, which are under roof and shaded. We dont expect our office workers to show up in ties and jackets, and I dont know any woman that even owns pantyhose. We have our "dress" shorts and t-shirts and formal means a collar on the shirt.   We are a little less formal and move move a little more slowly here.

And by the way, except for the snow birds, the winters make it all worth it


----------



## joanncanary (May 7, 2014)

I guess we are the odd ball outs. We love it in the summer. We go to the parks when they open in the morning, go back to resort and enjoy lunch, swim and then maybe nap. Have a dinner in a park and enjoy it until they close. We have done this for years. We are Disney Vacation club owners which may have helped but it means less clothes to pack, going to be warm, don't need to pack long pants. As long as you plan on getting out of parks in mid afternoon, you may enjoy it!! I am from upstate NY.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 8, 2014)

I'd disagree with the words unbearable and oppressive, I've been in the jungles of Thailand and Vietnam and they were unbearable and oppressive, Orlando in August is not.

Living on the south coast in England we don't experience a hot, humid climate like Florida so we're completely unaccustomed to it but we just didn't find it an issue in the slightest. Admittedly we didn't go to the Disney parks as I couldn't think of anything worse to do but we did take other trips such as Cape Canaveral. Most of the time was spent at the resort around the pool and quite frankly I was more than content lounging around the pool in the afternoon with a few beers, the sun and the heat were perfect.


----------



## talkamotta (May 10, 2014)

Why Orlando?  If you have SWA vouchers then there are lots of other places.  I went to SW Florida, Longboat Key, in June.  heat didnt bother me but with the humidity.... especially a girl from Utah. I took my grandkids there, we spent the time either in the pool or on the beach in the water.  In the afternoon we watched a movie, actually the kids played guitar hero and I watched a movie. I thought they might get bored but when we left Friday night instead of Saturday morning, they were very sad.  Years later they still remember it and want to go back.


----------



## bowtiebear (May 18, 2014)

We are going the middle of June and I honestly was dreading it up until a few days ago.  I now have a plan that I think will work pretty good.  Since we aren't staying on site I can only do my FastPass+ 30 days out.  Since you are at OKW you may be able if you get your tickets to go ahead and do them.  I know resort guests get 60 days out so I assume it is the same even if you traded in with RCI.
You get 3 Fast Pass+ selections a day for one park.  What I am doing is making them as early as I can.  You can adjust the times after you pick them. I hope to be there at rope drop and hit one of the more popular rides that I don't have one for then do the fast passes. Then we can leave the park and go back to the room early and then go back and it is my understanding get one fast pass at a time.  
I know it will be hot but in 2012 we went to Disney the first of May and it got into the 90s everyday.  It wasn't unbearable and we stayed from about 10 until 5 everyday, which is the worst time for the heat.  In July we went to the Shenandoah valley where it was in the 100s and more miserable than those 90s in FL. I checked the weather for Orlando that week and it was in the high 80s so really we would have been better off to have been at Disney in July.  Of course a good thing about the Shenandoah valley is they do have a lot of caverns which were a nice 54 or so degrees.


----------



## Renny30 (May 30, 2014)

I just came back from Orlando. I thought I'd beat the real heat by going as soon as my son was out of school. It was in the low 90s. I'm not sure about the humidity, but it was thick. Never again. I'm already booking for November. 

If you do go and visit Universal or IOA make sure to buy Fast Pass. Expensive, but worth it to not wait in long lines in the heat.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input! I ended up cancelling the 4th of July OKW at Disney (it was 52 TPUs for a 1 bed!) and booking rooms at Saratoga Springs in November for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas where I can walk around in my shorts while it's 50 degrees . One thing I didn't realize about Saratoga is its proximity to Downtown Disney where I have never been and very much want to explore. I ended up renting an upcoming week at Ron Jon Caribe so we can get some ocean breezes and meet an astronaut at Cape Canaveral. And then because I'm so close to Orlando, booked HGVC Sea World and summer day camp at Sea World for my daughter for 5 glorious days of interaction with the animals she's crazy about. I got a Sea World annual pass so we can go back at night when it's cooler. I've warned her that it will be very very hot but she doesn't care.  I told her it's going to be a Phineas & Ferb summer with a lot of adventures - to put it in context for a 7 year old to understand.She's so excited that she has already packed her bag!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

FYI, Ron Jon Cape Caribe is now a part of Holiday Inn Club Vacations (HIVC), also known as Orange Lake. Some of the amenities that are listed in RCI may not be available any longer. And yes, the sales staff is actively selling HIVC points.

TS


----------

